
Google Shuts Down Picasa Web Albums - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2016/02/12/sayonara-picasa-google-shuts-down-album-service-in-favor-of-photos-app/
======
akeck
Blog direct link: [http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2016/02/moving-on-from-
pica...](http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2016/02/moving-on-from-picasa.html)

~~~
dang
Ok, we merged this thread into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11089174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11089174),
which has the original source and was posted earlier.

------
BinaryIdiot
Too bad Google Photos is such a pain to use. It has a mixture of terrible
photos dating back to almost 10 years for me and many of these images have
been organized, externally, or simply deleted. Trying to clear out Google
Photos so I can restock it properly is pretty much impossible. I've wasted
hours trying to do it.

I pretty much don't use it at all at this point.

~~~
sickrumbear
That's too bad, my experience with google photos has been great. You've
definitely gotta do some work to clean up, but that's on the user to either
not pull from folders they don't care about, or delete the photos they don't
need.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Since they added photos later it's pretty much impossible to clean up if you
have several thousand photos that need to be removed or deleted. Even doing
then kne at a time after a while of deleting them one at a time their
httotebdpoints start throwing errors for me.

I've never found a way to mass delete even a portion of my photos and have it
work. Once that step is done I vet it's great but at this point I just can't
use it.

